# 72 Days till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

72 Days till Halloween
8/20/2013

Busy day today, so I only had time for one album. It’s a doozy, though.

* Timothy Leary - Turn On, Tune In, Drop Out (1967)
*
I listen to this at Halloween because of “Never Ending Wonder Radio”, an online station I listened to religiously every Halloween. It’s just awesomely weird, from beginning to end. There’s a bit of psychedelic music at the beginning, then “The Trip” begins. “The Trip” is around a half-hour of Leary instructing Ralph Metzger in meditation. It’s very weird, very unusual.


----------

